# Ashes Cricket 09



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

Has any one got this?
I've got a copy on the wii and only played a quick game- looks like it's going to be a anoying one till you get used to the controls.

dan


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

same here. had a quick go at the tutorials but haven't been back since.
the thing with games like this & TW on the wii is i miss the weight of the club/bat. I suppose i could strap the wiimote to either but i fear for the wife/kids/light fittings/tv


----------

